# Composting for a Vibrant Garden



## shirley1 (Jan 1, 2015)

can I add egg slells and coffee grounds to vegtable peeling etc.


----------



## shirley1 (Jan 1, 2015)

please respond to my e=mail thankyou oh how do I get rid of those little snails and the little round eggs. eh I have tried almost everything.also those black aphids eh


----------

